# Logo Banner ??



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

Chris are you messing with it today?....It's not loading for me today. DBSTalk logo and the flag?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

Everythings been normal since I came on, about 30mins ago. BTW- If you noticed anything yesterday, I was playing around with some color settings last night.

\


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

Must be my wonderful 56k connection today.....grrrrrr. 

Didn't notice anything last night Steve ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

Im pretty sure there were no registered users on at the time when I was playing with the color settings.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

Right now Im not getting the banner, flag or the 'NEW' icon at the bottom of the the main page, how about you John? I dont know whats happing im the olny admin on right now and I didnt do anything.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

Mine aren't loading at the top and I'm not getting NEW beside the posts. They are all just empty squares ??????????
Everything looks like its in the right spot though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

Well everything looks fine now, must have been a software glitch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

everything looks fine for me as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

Hey John Congrads for being a DBSTalk Legend


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2002)

Earlier today EZBoard was having problems with the server where all of the graphics are stored. It's obviously fixed now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2002)

Hey Steve, Thanks....LOL , I think half my posts were tests and then Chris introduced me to the "check mark the preview box".<img src=http://www.ezboard.com/intl/aenglish/images/emoticons/embarassed.gif ALT="">


----------

